# Fighter Pilot-Operation Red Flag IMAX DVD



## F1 fan (Jul 6, 2006)

This is a cool disc I found the other day.If you like Fighter jets this one is for you.It was originally created for IMAX and has awesome visuals and DTS surround .It also includes a bonus disc for WMV HD.


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I saw this one in the IMAX theater. Its about the real "top gun" training exercises. It was pretty neat, and ******* loud! A couple of poor CGI shots pull you out of the moment.


----------

